# Where did Darrington $ go?



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Why don't you contact the club and ask them?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I heard a lot of rumors from local archers that I shot with in Darrington. I hope none of them were true. i would also like to know the truth as I had donated money to the cause. It was obvious that there was dislike for the Darrington president and that things might not have happened as it was reported.

If any Darrington members are on AT, I would like to know the truth about the robbery and the fact that Darrington Archers tried to op out of the nationals at the last minute. The fact that Darrington won the bid for the nationals in three years says that everything I was told may not be true. How about it. Where did my money go? Some of you may not know but the robbery also hit the local newspapers and news. This brought a lot more money into the club.

I would also like to thank Dave and Mary Nations for making Darrington happen. I understand that these two made the difference and that without them there may not have been a nationals this year.


----------



## Darrarchery (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone 

This is Dennis Vincent sorry we have not commented on here before we were not a member yet, The Darrington Archery is now, not sure what rumor's you heard, we did have a robbery at the range, the Everett herald, Skagit Herald and Komo 4 knews did articles on the robbery, they took the quad, damaged a corner of the shed and door that the lawn mowers were in, all the paper products, 2 new coffee can, gator aid, bottle water, plastic silverware, microwave, 2 gallon cans of gravy for biscuits, meat slicer, basically everything we had ready for the tournament we had to resupply, WE DID NOT TRY TO OP OUT AT THE LAST MINUTE FOR THE NATIONALS, because we did not have any shoots at the beginning of this year which is what we use for the big shoots like the Nationals, are bank account was low, and without all the donation's we didn't know how we were going to pull it off, come to hell and high water we were having it, 

As for the money we received, I will try to the best of my knowledge explain were it went. Some of it went to purchase over 200 hay bales, we had to replace all the center bales on the practice range, and most of the 5 range's need them too, that cost over $1000, because of the winter snow, and the storms we had to replace allot of the shed's on the ranges, to do this we had to purchase 2x4 2x6 and can't, nails screws, etc to put them together, we did receive some donations of lumber too, we fixed the safety fence by the practice range, changed the plastic for metal fence, Painted and fixed the wood fence at the second gate, made new range marker's, for all five range's and extra's so when who ever takes them and throw's them we can replace them, need paint to paint each distance a different color, put up knew plywood safety back board on a couple of the range's, gas for the lawn mower's to keep practice range mowed, had to fix the riding lawn mower's, and one is broke down right now, new security lights on club house and shed's, replaced allot of the old range signs etc, as for the quad that we use to haul the hay bale's, boards and any other stuff we need to the different range sheds, as allot of you know trying to haul that by hand is very hard and some of us old one's can't carry it up them hills or down, we have not replaced it yet, the cost for a new one is over $5000, we have set up a separate fund for that and when we get enough money to replace it for a new one or a used one in good condition we will do it, there is allot more I can't remember, but if any want's to know it I can have Candy get all the receipts and show them to any one, As for the shooters fee's we don't get any of it until the shoots over, so any cost like porta potty's, garbage removal, etc is is the clubs responsibility.

As for the rumor about the president, he had allot going on at his job, planning a marriage and other things, yes there was some feeling hurt, but that's behind us, we had a meeting after the tourney, we had new elections and all present voted on new officer's, 

Dennis Vincent is President
Dave Nations Is Vice
Candy Vincent Secretary
Mary Nations Treasury 

If any one has any Questions they can call me at 360-436-0282 or email me at [email protected]

And yes Mary and Dave did make a big difference, along with Charlie Nations, Ralph Greenwald, Nock point club, NFAA Director Matt Anderson, Rob Joaquin, Dan Croft, Tim, Christina & Claire Davis, Don & Crissy
Muller, Bobby Keyes, Craig Kjallen, Deanna Reuwsaat & Marty Friddle & Josh Friddle and sorry for anybody i forgot or can't remember, 

Here is a list of local businesses and other clubs that have given support: Hampton Lumber Co. Darrington Division, IGA,
Darrington Hardware, The Nock Point, Smokey Point Lowes, Ward Weidenback-Mt. Vernon, Cedar River Bowmen, The Gang at
the Safari Shoot, Las Vegas Archers, Arlington Rotary Club, John Dykstra DDS, Barbra Adams, Jilla Hathaway, Andria White,
Michelle Vincent, Mayor Danny Rankin, Bruce Barstow, Michelle Detwiler, Kurt & Laura Helling, Ralph & Susan Cobb, Jim &
Donna Knight, Mel Walts, Matt & Pam Severtson, Darrington FD #24, Advanced H2O, Darrington HS Shop Class, Melinda Holms,
Eldon Holms, Kaylub Fawley


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you for the reply and I hope all that had questions are now satisfied. On behalf of the NFAA Thank you for all you do for our members..


----------

